# DS #2234: Rondo of Swords (USA)



## JPH (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3156^^


----------



## sonic209 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey i just posted this


----------



## JPH (Apr 17, 2008)

Spoiler: Screenshots





































Sweet, gonna pick up when I finish The World Ends With You. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@sonic209, I didn't see yours in the "Validate User Submitted Release" at the time...or I would have validated it.


----------



## Kawo (Apr 17, 2008)

I are playing this game only for Izuna.


----------



## funem (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks real good, next on the list of games to be played for certain


----------



## GouK (Apr 17, 2008)

AWESOME been waiting for this!


----------



## Dominator (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont' know why you find this game good, bad  turn based rpg (in my opinion)

But all people a free!!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 17, 2008)

wait
is this turned based 
or like hack and slashing?
i see both in the screenshots


----------



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2008)

Trims to 47MB, just deciding what to replace on my card :/  decisions decisions.


----------



## Demi (Apr 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wait
> is this turned based
> or like hack and slashing?
> i see both in the screenshots



Kids these days...

Go play Shining Force


----------



## Commander (Apr 17, 2008)

Its a decent game so far, no problems with it.
Been waiting for something to play, since I didn't like "The World Ends with You" much.

~ Commander


----------



## Artheido (Apr 17, 2008)

Meh, won't be buying this game. I don't see what the hype was about.


----------



## Juice-san (Apr 17, 2008)

Pictures look pretty good. I think I will try this.


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 17, 2008)

It's here!!

Happy Happy! Joy Joy!


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Apr 17, 2008)

i miss hack and slash in summon night in gba


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2008)

Shame I don't dig tactical RPGs...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

I needed a good SRPG to play after I finished SRTG..
I hope this is it.


----------



## Xcist (Apr 17, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> i miss hack and slash in summon night in gba



well lucky you! Summon Night is coming out for DS real soon. =)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> ndpndnt16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## SaltyDog (Apr 17, 2008)

Nintendo Power gave this a 6 (IIRC) but honestly this game I enjoy far more than TWEWY. I have been playing that one for over a day now and just can't find it appealing, this on the other hand is far more enjoyable. To each his own.

Actually, I should say the music in TWEWY is quite excpetional.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Nintendo Power gave this a 6 (IIRC) but honestly this game I enjoy far more than TWEWY. I have been playing that one for over a day now and just can't find it appealing, this on the other hand is far more enjoyable. To each his own.
> 
> Actually, I should say the music in TWEWY is quite excpetional.



I agree with this entire post


----------



## pasc (Apr 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another twewy addict  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## 0xyG3N (Apr 17, 2008)

w000t another RPG
Gonna play for life this week-end


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2008)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Nintendo Power gave this a 6 (IIRC) but honestly this game I enjoy far more than TWEWY. I have been playing that one for over a day now and just can't find it appealing, this on the other hand is far more enjoyable. To each his own.
> 
> Actually, I should say the music in TWEWY is quite excpetional.


NP have been really off lately.

Other sites and mags have given this a good 8/10.  Enjoying this more I just hope I don't get bored before I get to finish like with every RPG since Rocket Slime.


----------



## Gimmy (Apr 17, 2008)

What the hype around this game?
What makes you think it will be better than Luminous Arc? (LA has very long and boaring battles)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

The opportunity to play a game, for yourself, for free > reviews


----------



## MagNetCZ (Apr 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wait
> is this turned based
> or like hack and slashing?
> i see both in the screenshots


It's just turn based. Those action screenshots are the battle scenes which you have no influence on - you can just watch how the attacker slashes through the enemies you went through, can be skipped tho.


----------



## hellklown (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The opportunity to play a game, for yourself, for free > reviews


I agree. The only use I have for online and magazine reviews is to know if the game has a critical bug (like SNK vs Capcom Card Fighters DS) or to know the a little about gameplay, but nobody should choose a game based in someone else's opinions. After all, some pretty crappy games have been given great scores in certain places and some great games have been ignored. I will give it a shot to this game, maybe it can make the wait for FFTA2 a little shorter.


----------



## reilina (Apr 17, 2008)

@bobevil let me just clarify this 

Summon Night: Twin Age
Summon Night: Twin Age brings its precise controls, beautifully animated graphics, and addictive action RPG gameplay to the Nintendo DS on May 20th. The stylus is your key to the world of Clardona, whether as your swinging sword or your shimmering wall of fire.

thats from atlus website, its been anounce long time ago (january i think).

at last rondo is out, ive been waiting for this.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Apr 17, 2008)

It has some good innovations, but feels like a poor mans Fire Emblem. It does seem to require a bit more strategy though.

I've only been through the tutorial and can't beat the final lesson. I only have a gripe with the controls. It's a little hard to tell if you've just selected the person or have de-selected them. I feel like I might waste a turn figuring this out sometimes.

You also have to plan way ahead with the whole passing through the characters system. It's good if you have the patience for it I guess. I'd rather play Fire Emblem myself.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 17, 2008)

Great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just gotta say tho, don't you love the asshats that always go
"LOL DIS GAEM LOOK LIEK SUK!  Y SHUD I PLAI?" or "Y TEH HYEP, DIS LOOK RETARTED LOLOLOL!"
I always just want to slap their dumb asses and tell them to try the ****ing game before judging it.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 17, 2008)

Is that male Saber on the boxart? >_>


Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2008)

This game can't compete with The World Ends With You.

And BTW it's not that good, there's better RPGs than this one, I just can't find something new in this game.

*But that's just my opinion*.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 17, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Other sites and mags have given this a good 8/10.  Enjoying this more I just hope I don't get bored before I get to finish like with every RPG since Rocket Slime.


:| same
Though I am almost done with FFCC: RIng of Fate, just have to beat the final boss but I haven't had time...


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 17, 2008)

omg looks sexy shmexy


----------



## Syao4 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ugh..I was REALLY disappointed from this game.
I also think they overreacted with the difficulty,I couldn't even do the first mission for god sake.


----------



## Pie_Master178 (Apr 18, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> This game can't compete with The World Ends With You.
> 
> And BTW it's not that good, there's better RPGs than this one, I just can't find something new in this game.
> 
> *But that's just my opinion*.



Err....It isn't a normal RPG it's a Strategy RPG game and look closer,the game introduces a new way of attacking...instead of actually moving to a individual character and selecting "Attack" you instead select a path through multiple units if possible and your character(s) attack one enemy after the other.

I admit it doesn't sound very exciting on paper but in motion it's truly beautiful(well great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and while I agree "The World Ends With You" is a great RPG game the two games shouldn't be compared as they are in two totally different Genres.(One is Tactical the Other is mostly hack & slash).

I respect your preference I just wish you didn't discard the game based on the first few levels,It picks up and gets challenging to boot.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 18, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> This game can't compete with The World Ends With You.
> 
> And BTW it's not that good, there's better RPGs than this one, I just can't find something new in this game.
> 
> *But that's just my opinion*.



You have it backwards, friend.  The World Ends With You can't compete with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, 



Spoiler



Selmer and Elmer are traps


----------



## Cai (Apr 18, 2008)

Review of the game: http://insomnia.ac/reviews/ds/itsuwarinorondo/


----------



## Demi (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there any penalty for losing a character in battle? I lost one in the first mission, and in the second, it says he is "Hurt" on the character select screen, but I can still use him?

At least I don't permanently lose them, thank the lawd.


----------



## Xcist (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. It's been out in Japan for some time now... it's the English one that's coming out on May 20th. =P


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 18, 2008)

Demi said:
			
		

> Is there any penalty for losing a character in battle? I lost one in the first mission, and in the second, it says he is "Hurt" on the character select screen, but I can still use him?
> 
> At least I don't permanently lose them, thank the lawd.



They are just weaker in the next battle


----------



## ZPE (Apr 18, 2008)

ATTAAAAAAAACK!

:3


----------



## Leon1977 (Apr 18, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I needed a good SRPG to play after I finished SRTG..
> I hope this is it.



- uh sorry, what's SRTG? i've been looking for SRPGs for the DS too. Must've missed this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful Death (Apr 18, 2008)

SRTG = Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation

It's a GBA game not a DS. But well, if you have a slot 2 expansion you can play it on your DS of course.  It's a pretty good game


----------



## Demi (Apr 18, 2008)

Cai said:
			
		

> Review of the game: http://insomnia.ac/reviews/ds/itsuwarinorondo/
> 
> QUOTEIn fact, the game's seemingly impossible opening battle can actually be won in this way, and I know people who have had the patience to do this, and in the process acquire some of the most powerful items in the game.



Impossible? You know you are not supposed to fight all them, right? Why would you need to grind at all?


----------



## oneeter (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the battle animations, instead of waiting for them to load then pressing a button to skip?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 18, 2008)

The boxart reminds me of Saber from Fate/Stay Night. I miss that anime.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2008)

so is it good guys? i cant get it cause im at work.


----------



## Cai (Apr 18, 2008)

Demi said:
			
		

> Cai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, the review was not written by me. Second, the author explains all your questions in the review. Try reading it more carefully.


----------



## psychoant (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems like they took out the replay mission with xp option. If I lose the first mission it goes directly to the game over screen.


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 18, 2008)

Yay, went to save. Game whined about not being able to save. Next thing I get integrity check error on my Cyclo


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 18, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct.

Finally. Hopefully this will be the DS's first good SRPG. Well, that's not fair. Revenant Wings is pretty good.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revenant wings is an RTS...
Luminous Arc was pretty good tho, so was Hoshigami.  And I LOVED front mission.  So yeah, this is the best, but not the only good one.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 18, 2008)

Man...
I can´t leave my eyes from this Boxart...IT´S JUST AWESOME.
btw the game is it,too^^


----------



## Indicible (Apr 18, 2008)

I've played the game for a bit under an hour (tutorials) and so far, it has a good battle system, enjoyable if a bit generic sprites (they look like updated GBA, but had I wanted a graphic monster, I would have bought a PSP.), non intrusive music, so, it's good for me.

I prefer it over The World Ends With You, since fashion, shopping and the like make me puke.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2008)

I can see me finishing this, it does seem quite generic in story and look but I really enjoy the battle system and its more challenging than most SRPG games.


----------



## Seastars (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww man, why must they release this, TWEWY and MKwii all within the space of a fortnight! So many games... So little time...


----------



## ZPE (Apr 18, 2008)

Gaspar said:
			
		

> Aww man, why must they release this, TWEWY and MKwii all within the space of a fortnight! So many games... So little time...



In the summer, you'll get plenty of time to play these games.


----------



## Slave (Apr 18, 2008)

Much better game than TWEWY imo...


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 18, 2008)

*Do I have a bad dump of Rondo of Swords?*

Everytime I start up the game and then try to save the game while in a battle. The game says:

_The data could not be written.
Turn power OFF and re-insert the Game Card._

When I turn my Cyclo back on it has a Integrity Check Error. I gotta put a new update.evo on my MicroSD so it can repair itself. It works then again, but still Rondo acts weirds.

*P.S.:* Using Firmware 1.22


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

OK. I take it back, it's a great game.

One major problem... IT'S TOO HARD! The first level is supposed to introduce you to the game, well... it does, by showing how hard it is!

I'm in the castle where you have to save the princess with the 5 members you have. I save her and the archer guy only to find out the enemy is closing in and I'm stuck in the prisons (you need to move through them so they start moving) T_T. I know I have to only kill the boss but how can I when waves of enemy keep coming at my from all directions?! The mage dies in 1 hit, the samurai-one dies in 2, the horse guy keeps get rushed, the prince gets poked by the archers and the spearman is too slow and misses most of the time. 

Why is game so hard?!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> *Do I have a bad dump of Rondo of Swords?*
> 
> Everytime I start up the game and then try to save the game while in a battle. The game says:
> 
> ...



Works fine for me on the latest firmware ... maybe you should update?


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ECJanga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. That is exactly what I should have done. I already posted it on the TEamCyclops forum.

_Ok, I solved it. It's not the dump's fault, my dump was fine. The game just doesn't work with Firmware 1.22. Well I think I found my excuse to upgrade to 1.31

Thanks antiaverage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Vodrake (Apr 19, 2008)

Whenever I try to run the rom on my DSTT, the loading bar starts but just before it boots a black window pops up that says:
*
disk errcode 214783632

Please Restart*

I've tried using Roms from two different groups now and it comes up with the same thing for both. I'm also using the latest Firmware.

Could anybody help me please?


----------



## Leon1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> SRTG = Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation
> 
> It's a GBA game not a DS. But well, if you have a slot 2 expansion you can play it on your DS of course.  It's a pretty good game



thanks! ill be sure to try it out.

this rondo game is a bit tough. died a coupla times already and am already about 3 hrs in.
whew!


----------



## hellklown (Apr 19, 2008)

I liked this game, it makes you think the next 5 moves before you make the first one. I barely cleared the last tutorial and the first mission (I repeated more than 10 times both). While the story seems a copy-paste from Fire Emblem (the starting characters and story remind me of the ones from the second GBA game), the difficulty and gameplay make this game somehow original. 
I wouldn't recommend it to people that play this genre for the first time (at least if they don't have the patience to get their asses kicked a lot since the first missions), but a nice addition for the experienced ones (or the ones that are bored of command and conquer or final fantasy tactics clones).


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 20, 2008)

it is actually a pretty good game like Seazn said...but again like Seazn said...its hella hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i can barely finish the tutorials...but other than that...its an overall good game.

*just thought id put that out there.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone know of an emu that plays this?

No$GBA 2.6a crashes
iDeaS 1.0.22 shows a black screen
A modified version of desmume crashes pretty much anywhere past the main menu.

And my N-card is broken.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody's game Freezes when choosing Formation on a NEW GAME+  ??


----------



## dsrules (Apr 20, 2008)

oneeter said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the battle animations, instead of waiting for them to load then pressing a button to skip?



You can use an Action Replay code to disable the animation battles. Check Rayder's cheat files.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 20, 2008)

excellent to hear about this
Looks better than i was expecting... Nowadays nintendo seems to be rating it a little too harshly for some games


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Apr 20, 2008)

I fixed a previous crc error on my cyclo by moving everything to my hard drive, and then back again. This clears all defragmentations.


Do not rescue them, they auto rescue on finishing mission. go right not left with everyone.


			
				Seazn said:
			
		

> OK. I take it back, it's a great game.
> 
> One major problem... IT'S TOO HARD! The first level is supposed to introduce you to the game, well... it does, by showing how hard it is!
> 
> ...


----------



## fateastray (Apr 22, 2008)

chrispoo said:
			
		

> it is actually a pretty good game like Seazn said...but again like Seazn said...its hella hard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I levelgrind.

Level them in the mission 'till near death, go to 'quit', retry with same party and go again, while keeping your EXP and other progressions =D


----------



## lachinay (Apr 22, 2008)

This sure ain't easy to get into... I have the sensation that one has to master a completely different set of tactical concepts to tackle this successfully. The "grinding with reload" is an horrible idea (although necessary to let everyone get throught he game): I'd rather replay 10 times the same map (see Fire Emblem) than do that. The "pass-through" attack is unrealistic and perhaps gives the game an excessive puzzle-like flavour, but is surely original and intriguing.

Anyway, although I never found Fire Emblem that difficult (I finished the last two without any problem), I really find it hard to grasp this Rondo. It would be nice, for once, to discuss strategies here on gbatemp...


----------



## wynsezhello (Apr 24, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> OK. I take it back, it's a great game.
> 
> One major problem... IT'S TOO HARD! The first level is supposed to introduce you to the game, well... it does, by showing how hard it is!
> 
> ...




just split your group into two, a three-man team and a couple. block one side with the trio and use the other two to rescue marie and that other guy. it took me a lot of attempts before i perfected it without restarting with exp gained from the current stage (just loading from my save point). magic range goes through walls so its good to hide behind them when fighting archers. cheap, but gets the job done.

i've been playing this game the whole week but the actual game time reads about 7 hours. this game is so good!


----------



## zannyuk (May 3, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> OK. I take it back, it's a great game.
> 
> One major problem... IT'S TOO HARD! The first level is supposed to introduce you to the game, well... it does, by showing how hard it is!
> 
> ...



Im stuck in the same place, replayed lvl 6 times now, tempted to start again as aparently this lvl is doable with 4 people and sending 1 on an errand (at least thats what gamefaqs says).


----------

